# Where do you buy BBs?



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Toy Store? Gun Store?

I have a sealed HO car that needs weight. Thot
a hidden hole could be used to fill a small void
with BBs.

Don


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

If I recall BB's were officially classified as .177 calibre shot...and are sold as such. Another idea is to buy some bird-shot 12 gauge shotgun shells and carefully open the up for the pellets inside.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I bought some at my corner ACE Hardware store last year.
Most anyplace that sells air guns should have them in stock.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Walmart.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Crosman-Copperhead-BB-Ammo-2-500ct/19866104










Larry


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks guys

Ace is near by. So is Walmart.

Don


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Modern BB's are steel aren't they? The older ones are lead.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

daveh219 said:


> If I recall BB's were officially classified as .177 calibre shot...and are sold as such. Another idea is to buy some bird-shot 12 gauge shotgun shells and carefully open the up for the pellets inside.


A better idea is to find someone that sells reloading supplies and buy just the shot, no reason to pay for cases, power, and primers for the shot. I have a bunch of lead .45 bullets, they make excellent weights.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

T-Man said:


> Modern BB's are steel aren't they? The older ones are lead.


They were always steel..


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

flyernut said:


> They were always steel..


I have both copper and steel ones. I do not remember them ever being lead though. I do have lead pellets that are .177.

I have found them at any sporting goods store.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks guys.

I found a small tube of real Daisys for less than 2.00 at Walmart.

Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Drilled a hole in the unseen bottom of the tanker, soaked the
BBs in glue and inserted them. Added weight let the car
run smooth and without derailing. Glue held. No rattling
around.

Don


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I was wondering about the rattle. Not sure I'm swift enough to have thought to pre-glue the BBs.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Wow....Americans having to ask where to get ammo....what's the country coming to.....?


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Wow....Americans having to ask where to get ammo....what's the country coming to.....?


A new president in 2016.....
That's a GOOD START.......!!!!

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly....and ON TIME!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> They were always steel..





tkruger said:


> I have both copper and steel ones. I do not remember them ever being lead though. I do have lead pellets that are .177.
> 
> I have found them at any sporting goods store.



They were lead?
You can still buy lead BB's and pellets?

First place I found, http://www.gamousa.com/product.aspx?productID=271

I would think some states ban them, like they do for fishing weights?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The BBs I got were by Daisy and appeared to be steel.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lead or bismuth shot shot will be a lot more effective than steel, more density for a given size. Lead, bismuth, then steel. Lead is best as far as weight unless you want to use pure gold.


----------



## Mr. SP (Jan 7, 2015)

*BB's*

Try a shop that sells reloading supplies for gun owners. I get mine there.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Lead or bismuth shot shot will be a lot more effective than steel, more density for a given size. Lead, bismuth, then steel. Lead is best as far as weight unless you want to use pure gold.


True, but they come with health risks that steel does not.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The BBs I got were steel.

So I'll live a while longer.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DonR said:


> The BBs I got were steel.
> 
> So I'll live a while longer.
> 
> Don


Lead doesn't kill all of you, just your brain. Sometimes, I think I must have eaten lead paint chips as a kid....


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

BB's were lead during the WW2 years.

The government didn't want steel wasted on toy activities, so the manufacturers began makng 'em with lead.

I remember, when you fired your Daisy Red Ryder at a rock, there was no zinging ricochet sound with the lead balls.

Also, there were never any copper BB's. Only _copper-coated steel _BB's, which were necessary for the magnetic-tipped feeding bolt in Daisy air rifles.

Here are my air rifles:
WATER STOP



Water Stop


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

> Lead doesn't kill all of you, just your brain


I wonder if there's a co-relation with the higher use of lead (it was in everything...paint, gasoline, etc.) in earlier generations affecting that same generation now with memory issues like Alzheimer's.....

But I would imagine greater minds than mine have looked at that......


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Us older ones probably got the most of our lead exposure
from Toothpaste tubes. That was the norm until some time
after WWII. 

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You have all those BB's, now you got to get a BB gun.

Just watch, don't shoot your eye out now.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

big ed said:


> You have all those BB's, now you got to get a BB gun.
> 
> Just watch, don't shoot your eye out now.


Big Ed

Did you know my aunt Lizzie?

Her words exactly.

Don


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Lead has greater molecular density than steel, so you won't need as much for a given weight.

Buy it in bulk at any fireams/ammo dealer. (Here's my reloading bench.)

WATER STOP


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Water stop

Watch out. Aunt Lizzie is watching you from up there.

Don


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Don't they have special weights you can buy to weigh down cars?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

There are such things, but those are hard to install in an already assembled car. As he said (and I quote him): 



> I have a sealed HO car that needs weight. That
> a hidden hole could be used to fill a small void
> with BBs.


----------

